# Shoshone run on New New Years Day 2014!



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It's December, wow! Another great paddling year is almost finished. Time to start thinking about the start of the next season… It always begins on New Years Day with Shoshone. Warm, cold, sun, clouds or pounding snow the crew will be there at high noon ready to paddle! All are welcome. 

Who is going to make it this year? I’m not sure if it will be as nice as last years 32ish degrees or 2012 being 40 degrees, but it was cool to see over 40 paddlers on NYD and many of us doing three or more laps.

Lets plan to meet at 12:00 noon at Grizzly Creek (maybe arrive a little early to get changed and load boats) and be leaving the parking lot for the first Shoshone lap ASAP. 

There is a unofficial Facebook page for "Shoshone NYD- The beginning of the next paddling season"  check it out, use this for all things NYD on Sho-Sho and winter paddling. 


Here is Scott Winkleman's video from last year. Thanks Scott! 





Here are pictures from Shoshone NYD 2010

Here are 2012 pictures

Here are 2013 pictures


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

no shots of maneater?


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Is there room for a raft? I can r1 or r2 if I get someone to join.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sure, every year Hobie SUP's it and we have had a few river boarders…. It's an un-official gathering of paddlers, so bring what you want. 

Also every year someone asks about rafting and I have yet to see a raft show up… Maybe this is a sign of rafters priorities in getting up to go paddle on a cold NYD morning. Maybe you will be the first! Anyway come and paddle whatever you like and we will all have a blast in the process.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

duck season will still be open. maybe i can join with my 14' cat?


----------



## forum8fox (May 1, 2013)

current conditions: birthdaykayaking - YouTube


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll try to be there!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Can't wait! Looks like great conditions with sweet snow mushrooms.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

hojo said:


> I'm in.


That's not what she said!


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm game!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Will shuttle if pass is open. 2 boats on top 1 under short cap. 4 bods in cab


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Fired up to do this again this year... Last year was quite fun and yes, F'n COLD!!! Baring any major hiccups, Sonia and i (and of course Hitch!) will be there with Mobi. We'll be cooking up some serious homemade chili and hot chocolate for those getting out of the water. 
Last year we had way more people then I would have thought. Would be good to see if we can get that to 100 or so this year.  

Thanks for kicking this together Peter!


----------



## Methinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Home made chili was killer last year and a little whiskey in the hot chocolate kept me pretty cozy. Can't wait to break some ice!


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

I am all in! I will bring a crew from the western slope!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm getting fired up reading all these responses! It's going to be a hoot as always. Spread the word, it would be rad to get over 100 people. As far as I know 70 was the most in 2010 or 11 on a 40 degree NYD.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

peterholcombe said:


> Spread the word, it would be rad to get over 100 people. As far as I know 70 was the most in 2010 or 11 on a 40 degree NYD.


2011 was the warm year, 2010 was about 15F when we launched. Both were fun, but 3 laps in 40F weather was nicer! Aiming to be there again.

John


----------



## kelloggshow (Jun 14, 2011)

We'll for sure be there again this year!! Super fun!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing the Kellogg Show!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Reports are in that all ice bridges are now clear. The forecast is for 37, could be another warm 3+ lap NYD.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Broke my hand skiing yesterday cant make it anymore


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you heal soon. 
Just supports why kayaking is my favorite winter sport.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

what flow we looking at?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

peterholcombe said:


> Just supports why kayaking is my favorite winter sport.



Badass!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like the gage is frozen. It is never too low to paddle. 

It's typically in the 600-1000 cfs range.


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm in! Anybody going through evergreen area want to carpool? Should be awesome!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm going to heading from Boulder and will probably leave somewhere around 8:30. I have room for one. I'm probably going to head to w/p or copper after if there's time so you might not want to count on me for a ride back....sorry to be "wishy washy."


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I actually probably have room for two if someone doesn't mind sitting in the ext cab part of the truck....or 3 if your teeny tiny.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Good job rallying the crews Peter. Happy New Year!

I will not be making it back, but I will be paddling with a NYD crew in Jersey. DE, PA, NJ, NY peeps, scudders at noon.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

The Jackson Kayak rig (aka Mobi) will be there for sure with a HUGE batch of Sonia homemade chorizo chile... We also have a huge batch of hot chocolate, and yes, some Baileys Irish Cream to help make it a bit more "new years like"!!!! 

Sonia will be waiting at the takeout, loaded with the goods and filling bowls, cups and maybe a shot or two for those that are fired up to ring the new year with a fantastic run down Shoshone!!!

Fired up to see everyone...


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

vito said:


> I'm in! Anybody going through evergreen area want to carpool? Should be awesome!


We'll be moving through also. Send me a text if you wanna ride.


----------



## harper80 (Mar 18, 2013)

On our way from summit


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*Blue sky*

At the takeout.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Heading through Vail new, be there shortly! Traffic has been pretty bad!
Happy New year!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Lets see the pictures


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It was a great day! Thanks to everyone who came and played. This really is one of the most fun days paddling I have all year. 

I'll have more pictures and story coming in the next few days. 

Please link any photos to the Shoshone NYD FB page for everyone to be able to see. 

Here is a cool video of the Kellogg show doing their thing in the ice water.... http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oNYfc3J2ZaY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=oNYfc3J2ZaY


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

No video of Terry's swim?????


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Post any pictures or video on the "Shoshone NYD- The beginning of the next paddling season" Face book page. 
https://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD

I'll have mine going up there soon!


----------

